# Route from Spartanburg to Columbus via Tail of the Dragon



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm hopefully headed for pickup in July. I was trying to find a good route to experience the tail of the dragon on my way home to Columbus. Any recommendations? I'd like to stay overnight somewhere on the way home. Seems like too long a drive to push through.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## buckstop (Jan 31, 2007)

Justin, After a relatively long day at PCD, I would suggest driving to Asheville, NC and stay over night. The weather is usually very pleasant, the town quaint and not too far from PCD.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

*tail of the dragon*

Good advice, then tail of the dragon the next day and push it all the way back to columbus? Any ideas on hotels in ashville?


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

Page 7 of the PDF from Performance Center Delivery has a corporate rate sheet for Inn on Biltmore.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I'll be headed back to Ohio on my own, so probably not thinking of a biltmore stay.


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> Well I'll be headed back to Ohio on my own, so probably not thinking of a biltmore stay.


Have you picked up your car yet? I'm currently in line for a 2016 M3 order. I'm also from Columbus and will be doing a PCD.

Send me over the details of what you ended doing if you don't mind.

If you already hopefully you had a great time!


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

We've stayed here a few times and have never been disappointed.

http://www.baymontinns.com/hotels/n...-and-suites-asheville-biltmore/hotel-overview

Our go to budget motel is this Super 8.

http://www.super8.com/hotels/north-carolina/asheville/super-8-asheville/hotel-overview


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

R ODonnell said:


> We've stayed here a few times and have never been disappointed.
> 
> http://www.baymontinns.com/hotels/n...-and-suites-asheville-biltmore/hotel-overview
> 
> ...


Bad things happen to BMW owners (and BMW's) at cheap motels. Just ask 1980's news goddess Lynn Russell. Luckily for her, her new husband is a former Green Beret, and as she said "was a better shot."

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...ing-involving-ex-cnn-anchor-article-1.2288655

Actually, technically, my honeymoon was at a Motel 6, for the very same reason that news goddess Lynn was at one... they take pets. I was moving my wife down to Florida along with three very pissed off step-cats.

My ancestal homeland it western NC. My favorite place to stop before going up the BRP is the Oak Park Inn in Waynesville. The place isn't fancy, but they have assigned parking spaces right outside the room, and many of them are "sincere" where you can park real close to the line of the walkway and avoid door dings. Just don't back into the two-foot high retaining wall between some of the parking spaces and the shrub beds. They cater to motorcyclists and have car/bike washing supplies for use of their guests.

http://www.oakparkinn-waynesville.com/category_9/Room-Locator.htm

Deal's Gap is west of Waynesville, and a good way back in the boonies and in the opposite direction of the BRP and Ashville, though. But, it would be pretty much on the way to I-75 back to Ohio.

Here's my family's homestead in Robbinsville, with the mighty M3 parked in front. (The right-rear tire is in a small hole in the yard.) Eric Rudolph, the Atlanta bomber worked on the farm as a handyman. Here are some of my relatives who would have the FBI barge in on them periodically looking for Rudolph. Pretty scary looking thugs, huh?

Seriously though, spend some extra money on a nicer hotel.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

I stayed at a microtel in robbinsville. It was cheap and clean. Robbinsville is a dry county. Overall it was ok.


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

Autoputzer said:


> Bad things happen to BMW owners (and BMW's) at cheap motels. Just ask 1980's news goddess Lynn Russell. Luckily for her, her new husband is a former Green Beret, and as she said "was a better shot."
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...ing-involving-ex-cnn-anchor-article-1.2288655
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips on places to stay. We'll have to check them out. I have a handicapped placard so I don't have to worry about door dings. 

We quit staying at Motel 6's years ago. Too many meth labs and homeless. Super 8 is as low as we'll go and only if they have good TripAdvisor reviews. So far they've been pretty spot on and we've never had a problem.

When we can, we stay on military bases. We always keep the latest issue of the Military Lodging Guide in the car.

When in Orlando we use Shades of Green exclusively. Controlled access, everybody is current or ex military, (which weeds out most of the knot heads) they have a parking deck and busses that run all over Disney so we never have to move the car. The place is phenomenal.


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> I stayed at a microtel in robbinsville. It was cheap and clean. Robbinsville is a dry county. Overall it was ok.


CBH did you see my post above? I'll be picking up my M3 via PCD and then will be driving back to Columbus by the end of the year.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

I ended up staying in robinsville at the microtel. It was ok. I wish I'd driven a bit further to break up the day a little more. Perhaps 2-3 hours past robinsville.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Perhaps Knoxville.


----------

